# Pink Azalea



## ronlane (Apr 21, 2016)

Not a great macro shot by any means, but it's spring and time to get back to practicing macro photography. A 70-200mm f/2.8 with my biggest extension tube on it. Light with a Streaklight 360. This is an attempt at focus stacking in PS from 3 images.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 21, 2016)

The focus stacking worked very well but the flash could have had a diffuser (I think).


----------



## ronlane (Apr 21, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> The focus stacking worked very well but the flash could have had a diffuser (I think).



Thanks Rick50. There was a diffuser on the flash. I may have been a little too far away and had the power turned up too high. (I didn't get out the umbrella or softbox for this) The streaklight 360 comes with a reflector and diffuser cap on it. That is what I used.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 21, 2016)

It's an interesting problem. A couple years ago I shot flowers with fill flash. I used a diffuser to block the sun and added flash (speed lite) using a small soft box. My shadows are noticeable but a little softer than yours.
Here are my results.




Problem is that it has been awhile and I don't know why mine worked. I would like to get out and experiment some more.
Do you like the 360? I almost bought one.[/URL]


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 21, 2016)

OK Ron,
I ran a couple of tests and found this:
1. Camera and Flash in Manual mode.
2. Adjust camera shutter speed to allow some background light in. This will fill shadows on the flower.
3. Flash needs a soft box in close.
4. Adjust flash power to get a good exposure. I had to chimp here.

If flash power too high or shutter speed too fast then shadows get hard. It's a balancing act between shutter speed and flash power.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 21, 2016)

Here is the final test shot after taking several shots and focus stacking in photoshop. Not a great macro shot and I did no other processing.


----------

